# New Piano Sonata in Am 2020 Composition



## StAnt (May 26, 2020)

Hello to everyone,

this is one of my latest 2020 piano compositions. It is a piano sonata in Am, the first movement. I hope you enjoy my composition and if you want to ask for anything or say your impressions just leave a comment! Thank you very much!

 [MEDIA=youtube]w-n9GVCZ7P8[/MEDIA]


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

You might want to try posting here in the future. But that kind of style hasn't generated that many comments in the past, since it's not purely Classical.

https://www.talkclassical.com/today-s-composers/


----------

